# petroleum Development



## balushi_fbi (2 أغسطس 2006)

If any one working in oil and Gas industry I have a lot of information I can download it here. ​


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (2 أغسطس 2006)

Any Technical Paper will surely be useful, Darling


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

انا احاول ان اكون عضوا فعالا وان شاء الله سابحث لك عن الورق المطلوب لكنى رجاءا اطلب منك كتابة موضوعك باللغة العربية لكى يلفت نظر اخواننا وشكرا


----------



## balushi_fbi (3 أغسطس 2006)

عندي دروس مهمة لمن يعمل في مجال النفط والغاز وأنا اعمل في هذا المجال.​


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو منك التكرم بتلك الدروس وشكرا


----------



## م . كولو (5 أغسطس 2006)

اريد دروساً في هندسة الانتاج production engineering 
ربنا يجعل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Chemist (12 أغسطس 2006)

*thanks ..please reply*

Dear brother
I need to know the steps of manufacture the lube oil,and the process of dewaxinf the oil,also what is the way to manage the waste finally


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (12 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا بك و نرجو منك التكرم بنشر هذه الدروس هنا حتى يستفيد منها اخوانك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (12 أغسطس 2006)

أرجو يا سيدي أن تقوم بتحميل هذه الدروس بأسرع وقت ممكن للأستفادة منها.


----------



## fethi25 (2 فبراير 2007)

salam ellah
Well Engineering, Rig Equipment, Well Equipment, Drilling Process, 

Fluids and Cement Slurries and Off Shore drillingpls
pleas;


----------



## أوراغ (2 فبراير 2008)

Any any thinproduction engineering


----------

